# GPU-Z and Sapphire HD4890 oc 1 go



## metaphore54 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a little problem :





thank you for help. Sorry for my english


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jun 19, 2009)

That is a terrible overclock!

It's probably just a bug with GPU-Z, I once had my M76M to around 30GHz according to GPU-Z.

Just update GPU-Z to the most up-to-date version, and it should read your card correctly.


----------



## metaphore54 (Jun 19, 2009)

thank you for help^^ With vers 0.34 it's correctly information.


----------

